# E' strano come (IT)



## mikasa_90

Ciao a tutti.
Volevo tradurre questo mio pensiero ma non sono sicura di aver fatto bene.

1)E' strano come le persone agiscano in questo modo.

Io ho provato così:

1)Este ciudat pentru ca persoane se comporteaza asa.

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## vanheusen

Hello there
Though I cant speak Italian, but from what I gather, you wanted an exact translation of that sentence.
there you have it:
Este ciudat pentru ca persoana [singular]/persoanele [plural] se *comporta *in acest fel.
or
Este ciudat ca persoana se comparta asa

Ciao


----------



## ancuta

I think this sounds better in Romanian:
 
E ciudat cum se comportă unii oameni / unele persone.
E ciudat ca unii oameni/unele persone să se comporte aşa.


----------



## mikasa_90

_unii oameni/unele _non capisco come possa essere tradotto letteralmente.


----------



## jazyk

alcuni uomini/alcune persone


----------

